# Went to our first Endurance ride today...



## Segreto (Apr 9, 2016)

Cooper will be 13 weeks old tomorrow, and today I took him to his first Endurance ride with me. I had initially arranged a puppy sitter for the day but that fell through, and I was concerned about taking him as he tends to be very vocal when he can't get to me.

I needn't have worried! A friend did drop by and take care of him for me whilst I rode (I was out nearly 2.5 hours) but she had him tied up at her float (horse trailer) and he was happy as larry. Watched all the horses and people with keen interest, no barking, no whining. Happily chewed on his toys and pigs ear.

When my ride finished she brought him back to me, and sure enough he was happy to sit there, hop in or out of my car as he pleased (tied up on a long ish rope), and was quiet- even when I was out of eyesight. I was over the moon. He slept the entire drive back as well (hour and a half).

I didn't take any photos of him today (should have!) but this is him yesterday, both his ears are pointing one way at the moment!!









So yeah just a little brag but I am super super proud of my smart pup, and so happy that he is everything I wanted.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice!!! Looks like he is becoming very confident - he knew you'd come back for him!

Hope you enjoyed the ride, and what a nice feeling to know that you can take him anywhere, and he'll just chill and go with the flow. Very nice for a young pup!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with Lucia, he sounds like a confident pup!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice day for both of you!Keep up the good work!


----------

